# FOUND - throwbag in clear creek



## huckTHIS (Nov 4, 2003)

Alright, first of all, how hard is it to clip a throwbag into your boat? Nobody wants a rope in a river, and then your friends will have fewer things to chase down when you are swimming, so let's all take a second and a half to do this.

Now, if you happened to lose a faded red throwbag with yellow rope in Clear Creek above rigo, call Dave @ 720-530-5720. He's got it, not me.

Joel


----------

